# Survivor: One World "Two Tribes, One Camp, No Rules" Season Thread



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Interesting twist on the newest season of Survivor, putting both tribes in one camp.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

They really took the "No Rules" theme serious this season with at least two instances of stealing in the first episode. The two tribes are divided male vs. female but they live in the same camp, right next to each other. Before they knew they were going to live next to each other the men stole some supplies from the women and once back to camp the women stole fire from the men while they were sleeping. (Even though they couldn't keep it lit)

Another new twist is there is no second chance this season, Redemption Island has been taken out of the game. This is fine by me because it took up too much time in the show and took away from what we got to see at the camp. I think the last few seasons made it difficult to "get to know" the contestants because all we saw were challenges and not a lot of camp life.

Finally the last thing I noticed is there are no returning contestants this season, we get a fresh slate of people to love or hate.


----------



## soccergrunt (Nov 17, 2005)

Agree with the elimination of Redemption Island. That got old quickly. It seems like they went out of their way to cast this season with a lot of type A, arrogant personalities that really don't have a clue how to play socially yet. It will be interesting once they start voting people off and not losing them to injuries. Hopefully that means a lot of blind side votes as opposed to one alliance controlling most of the season.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Not a bad start, to bad that all the players didn't listen to Jeff on the right way to land in the net


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Couldn't believe how awkward most of them looked jumping onto that net.

A bit bummed that the quirky, painted chick broke her wrist, as up until then she was my favorite female.


Is it just me or does this season have more "fit" contestants than ever before?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Interesting twist on the newest season of Survivor, putting both tribes in one camp.


YUCK!


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

"spartanstew" said:


> Couldn't believe how awkward most of them looked jumping onto that net.
> 
> A bit bummed that the quirky, painted chick broke her wrist, as up until then she was my favorite female.
> 
> Is it just me or does this season have more "fit" contestants than ever before?


I don't know chealsea isn't hard on the eyes and she can catch a chicken bare handed. Mike from dirty jobs had a hard time doing that with a pole and net.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Hot chicks are everywhere, I don't watch survivor (or pick my favorites) based on that attribute.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Interesting that it was the banker guy who was doing the stealing of the women's stuff. Just like in the real world.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I record this show because my wife loves it. I'm on the fence, at least for this season opener. I'll want to see how it develops.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Can't believe how bad the girls have been in the first two eposides. Looks like it is going to rain next week so should be a great episode. Glad to see them struggleing a bit more this season last season seemed like a cake walk.


----------



## mchero (Feb 18, 2012)

They need to boot the drama queen of the show. He has the idol & thinks he's running the whole show now!

LOL


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

mchero said:


> They need to boot the drama queen of the show. He has the idol & thinks he's running the whole show now!
> 
> LOL


Matt and his alliance can do that.... Oh wait, they only had 4 people in their alliance. The power is in the numbers.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Watching the show now. This can't be a good move by the men!!


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't believe what I just saw.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

kiknwing said:


> I can't believe what I just saw.


Has to be the dumbest move in survivor history.



Spoiler



Never works out well when a team throws a compitation... Actually volenteering to go to tribal is just dumb


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I can't believe they all didn't just decide to do it, but then boot Colton.

Why do they all keep saying "I have to go along with him, he's in charge"?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Colton unfortunately has an Idol (given to him by the girls in episode 1). So it would truly have to be a blindside to vote him out. That said, I too wish they would try. I can't stand him.

As a male, I wanted the men to dominate, but after last night, I now want the women to win every challenge. Go Chelsea


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Exactly, and last night would have been the perfect blindside opportunity.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope the team spends a little time thinking about what Colton had to say at tribal. Something tells me his parents watched that with their jaws on the ground.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Or beaming with pride.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

If his head is not on the chopping block next week I will be surprised. I couldn't live with someone like that.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Colton unfortunately has an Idol (given to him by the girls in episode 1). So it would truly have to be a blindside to vote him out. That said, I too wish they would try. I can't stand him.


Yet he said as a Republican, he didn't believe in handouts. But when it suited him, he begged and groveled for a handout from the women, the idol.

I felt bad for him initially, but after last week's incredible events, he revealed himself to be a privileged, spoiled brat and bully. I hope he gets blindsided holding that idol.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Dr_J said:


> Yet he said as a Republican, he didn't believe in handouts. But when it suited him, he begged and groveled for a handout from the women, the idol.
> 
> I felt bad for him initially, but after last week's incredible events, he revealed himself to be a privileged, spoiled brat and bully. I hope he gets blindsided holding that idol.


Also lets not forget he is sucking off his parents. If he doesn't take handouts why doesn't he have a JOB.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Talk about karma. What a contrast between tribes. The misfits vs the Greek Gods (as Colton put it). Watching Leif getting thrown aside in the immunity challenge was hilarious!

At first I thought the new tribe breakdown looked good for the remaining women, but after thinking about it, I think the men will have the upper hand. Assuming Colton's tribe keeps losing, they will likely vote out their 2 remaining women, which would leave only the 4 women in the other tribe to go up against the 7 total remaining men. Of course I don't know how it will play out, but that's my take on it.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Talk about karma. What a contrast between tribes. The misfits vs the Greek Gods (as Colton put it). Watching Leif getting thrown aside in the immunity challenge was hilarious!
> 
> At first I thought the new tribe breakdown looked good for the remaining women, but after thinking about it, I think the men will have the upper hand. Assuming Colton's tribe keeps losing, they will likely vote out their 2 remaining women, which would leave only the 4 women in the other tribe to go up against the 7 total remaining men. Of course I don't know how it will play out, but that's my take on it.


Can't believe all these people follow Colton... guy was a complete outcast at the beginning of the season now they all follow him like sheep...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

thxultra said:


> Can't believe all these people follow Colton... guy was a complete outcast at the beginning of the season now they all follow him like sheep...


Agreed.

There must be a lot they're not showing on TV.

Season after season, teams vote off their strongest members way before the merge. Makes no sense, as they'll just continue to lose challenges. I hope they lose everything going forward and get booted one by one.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

thxultra said:


> Can't believe all these people follow Colton... guy was a complete outcast at the beginning of the season now they all follow him like sheep...


I think it's what I call the "car wreck principle". You know, that simple fender bender you saw on the way to work last week. Nothing major at all, but you had to look, and you had to say something about it to at least one co-worker when you got in......


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Indiana627 said:


> Talk about karma. What a contrast between tribes. The misfits vs the Greek Gods (as Colton put it). Watching Leif getting thrown aside in the immunity challenge was hilarious!
> 
> At first I thought the new tribe breakdown looked good for the remaining women, but after thinking about it, I think the men will have the upper hand. Assuming Colton's tribe keeps losing, they will likely vote out their 2 remaining women, which would leave only the 4 women in the other tribe to go up against the 7 total remaining men. Of course I don't know how it will play out, but that's my take on it.


I don't like fake stuff!


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

I sorta feel bad that the "one world" aspect of Survivor is history. I liked the dynamic of having male vs. female tribes on the same beach. It was different. Now, it's just like any other Survivor, which isn't necessarily bad; it's just that I was enjoying the other format. From a game play standpoint, I was sad to see Monica go. She was clearly passionate about the game and just had the bad luck of being on the wrong side of the numbers and appearing to be too much of a threat. From a real-world standpoint, she's the wife of a former football player, so she's clearly not hurting financially. I would rather see someone like the "struggling stand-up comic" win the million. Of course, he's gone, too, thanks to Colton the bully. He's in a powerful position right now, holding the idol and everyone buying his B.S. Unless the misfit tribe wins immunity next week, Christina is next, and then the women would be at a huge disadvantage, although if there's a medical evacuation next week, that could throw everything off.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

elaclair said:


> I think it's what I call the "car wreck principle". You know, that simple fender bender you saw on the way to work last week. Nothing major at all, but you had to look, and you had to say something about it to at least one co-worker when you got in......


Exactly, I think he is good to keep people watching the show also. I have a feeling production had something to do with him getting the idol... Find it strange that it was found so fast and the girl could give it to a guy but couldn't use it herself... Then she doesn't continue looking for the womens.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

thxultra said:


> Exactly, I think he is good to keep people watching the show also. I have a feeling production had something to do with him getting the idol... Find it strange that it was found so fast and the girl could give it to a guy but couldn't use it herself... Then she doesn't continue looking for the womens.


How's she to know there's another idol or that she'd have to give it away, too? A guy could have found it and had to share it with a female... remember they're sharing the area. The idol wasn't gender specific & said what to do if either sex found it.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I usually feel bad when someone gets taken out of the game for a medical issue, but not this time. It couldn't have happened to a more deserving person. If only they had voted Alicia out, then this could have been the best episode of Survivor ever. Like Jonas said - karma!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd thought every adult in the US has heard of appendicitis. Guess not.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> I usually feel bad when someone gets taken out of the game for a medical issue, but not this time. It couldn't have happened to a more deserving person. If only they had voted Alicia out, then this could have been the best episode of Survivor ever. Like Jonas said - karma!


Took the words out of my mouth! I could not believe the sense of entitlement Alicia and Colton felt, nor could I believe the lack of grace they displayed as the "rulers" of their tribe. In the past, other leaders (Coach, for example) would be honest and tell the odd-man-out they were going next, but those other leaders would be fair and say it's the nature of the game, etc. They didn't sugar-coat it, but also weren't mean and petty to the degree Colton and Alicia were. I am so glad he's gone, but really hoped to see Alicia voted out of their small tribe tonight...


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't know what was better, Colton getting appendicitis or Katt not knowing what it was.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I don't know what was better, Colton getting appendicitis or Katt not knowing what it was.


"and now i'm worried about how not to get it"


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Took the words out of my mouth! I could not believe the sense of entitlement Alicia and Colton felt, nor could I believe the lack of grace they displayed as the "rulers" of their tribe. In the past, other leaders (Coach, for example) would be honest and tell the odd-man-out they were going next, but those other leaders would be fair and say it's the nature of the game, etc. They didn't sugar-coat it, but also weren't mean and petty to the degree Colton and Alicia were. I am so glad he's gone, but really hoped to see Alicia voted out of their small tribe tonight...


Exactly .. It's one thing to be in the game, but there really does come a point when it's just being mean

That being said, neither Alicia nor Colton was going to win the Million. OK, if Colton took Alicia and Leif then MAYBE he would have won, but Leif probably would have won in that case as an "I'm not giving it to either Alicia or Colton vote."

So, in retrospect, I think it's actually a good thing for us viewers that Colton is now gone.


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

If you're going to discuss episodes other than the one in the thread title please start a new thread.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

TomH said:


> If you're going to discuss episodes other than the one in the thread title please start a new thread.


Since the thread was started for the first episode of the season, I think that it is valid to discuss all the episodes of the season. If the discussion on this thread continued into next season, you have a valid point.


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

EdJ said:


> Since the thread was started for the first episode of the season, I think that it is valid to discuss all the episodes of the season. If the discussion on this thread continued into next season, you have a valid point.


Then the title should be changed since it implies the discussion is about that one episode. I'm baffled by the logic that since a thread was started for the first episode it's ok to talk about the whole season. How would someone start a thread that should only apply to that episode?

Personally, I hate season long threads for shows like this. If I can't keep up with the show I have to avoid the thread all season long. If there's thread for each show I know which ones to avoid until I've watched it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I apologize for my part in posting about the most recent episode. The TV Show Talk Forum rules do say that when an episode date and/or title is in the thread title then discussion is supposed to be limited to episodes only up to that date.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm not sure what you are all worried about, it is the Season Thread...

Isn't it?


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I'm not sure what you are all worried about, it is the Season Thread...
> 
> Isn't it?


Well... I suppose now that the tread title has been changed it is. When the title had a specific episode date it should have only had details of that episode.

But as a moderator I assume you knew that?


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Colton is a despicable person. For his sake, I hope that was an act.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

TomH said:


> Well... I suppose now that the tread title has been changed it is. When the title had a specific episode date it should have only had details of that episode.
> 
> But as a moderator I assume you knew that?


Attempt at Mod humor.  There isn't really enough participation in the thread anymore to have a new one each week.

This is still one of my all time favorite shows on tv and I'm enjoying how they change the show a little each season to keep it fresh.
Survivor.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Poor Colton.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Reports are that he did want to give the idol to Jay, but the producers won't allow it, as he was on the other tribe. And it ended up being a bacterial infection, not appendicitis.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Troyzan made a great pitch last night to form a new five to take out the four core women. Why the others didn't go for it is beyond me.

I don't know what on earth Tarzan and Christina are thinking. Tarzan has voted against a man every single vote. Doesn't he realize he's next to go if Troyzan wins immunity again and the vote after that if not? Are the women really going to keep him around as jury fodder instead of one of their own?

In terms of Christina, she was NEVER part of the core women's alliance, bullied by Colton and Alicia, and on the chopping block if Colton didn't get medically evacuated. If there's no one but women left, she's guaranteed to go out in sixth place. If she had joined Troyzan, Tarzan, Leif, and Alicia to form a new five, she would have been guaranteed fifth place, at least one notch better than what will happen now.

I can understand Alicia being a little wishy-washy because she was originally part of the core women's alliance but got siphoned off when she had to join the new Manano. She's looking at fifth place with the women now but could have had fourth if she had went with Troyzan's pitch. Christina and Alicia should have joined the three men to take out the core women in a game-changing vote reminiscent of Vanuatu. Now it's going to be all predictable. Unless someone wakes up and smells the roses or immunity changes things up, the next five to go, in order, will be Troyzan, Tarzan, Christina, Alicia, and Kat, leaving Sabrina, Kim, and Chelsea as the final three, as they had planned during that barbecue/7-Up reward a few weeks ago.

Moreover, I have absolutely no sympathy for the men's plight. They could have been two-up at merge over the women if they hadn't decided to go to that unnecessary tribal council thanks to Colton. Though he didn't expect to be medically evacuated, he ended up screwing them all over. Now they'll all be on the jury.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that Tarzan is doing exactly what he said earlier (and leaving the original Guy alliance because he was mad). I think the girls would have switched sides but they knew Tarzan wouldn't (not shown to us). That, to me, explains exactly why the two of them voted for Tarzan rather than joining the masses and voting for Leif. They simply were not happy.

I hope Troyzan wins to the end at this point. It's also either Kim or Chelsea's game to lose now.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm pretty sure that Tarzan is doing exactly what he said earlier (and leaving the original Guy alliance because he was mad). I think the girls would have switched sides but they knew Tarzan wouldn't (not shown to us). That, to me, explains exactly why the two of them voted for Tarzan rather than joining the masses and voting for Leif. They simply were not happy.
> 
> I hope Troyzan wins to the end at this point. It's also either Kim or Chelsea's game to lose now.


I can understand Tarzan being mad, and I remember his being upset with Jay when Jay denied him the coffee because "he didn't win it." However, Tarzan pointed out to Troyzan a couple of weeks ago after Mike got blindsided how the women were going to band together to pick them off. In light of that comment, I don't see how Tarzan could continue to vote against the men.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Watching them chase that pig around last night was one of the funniest moments I recall ever seeing on this show.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

pfp said:


> Watching them chase that pig around last night was one of the funniest moments I recall ever seeing on this show.


It was so cute seeing that pig sitting there like a pet waiting for them to come back from the immunity challenge. I'm glad they didn't kill it.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, Kat went out sooner than I would have predicted, but she really acted like a brat last night. She played too naive and emotional a game to ever have a chance of winning.

One of my thoughts was that we could be looking at a Vanuatu-like scenario where last-man-standing Chris turned the tables against all of the women and won. However, I don't see the same thing happening this time because Tarzan has shown that he has extreme difficulty with challenges. Chris had to win the last two immunities just to make the finals.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Dr_J said:


> Well, Kat went out sooner than I would have predicted, but she really acted like a brat last night. She played too naive and emotional a game to ever have a chance of winning.
> 
> One of my thoughts was that we could be looking at a Vanuatu-like scenario where last-man-standing Chris turned the tables against all of the women and won. However, I don't see the same thing happening this time because Tarzan has shown that he has extreme difficulty with challenges. Chris had to win the last two immunities just to make the finals.


And Kim is acting like a certain character from a Tarantino movie running the tribe like she is the head of the Japanese Yakuza. That is the reason why Kat's head was chopped off at tribal.:lol: Can't wait for somebody to act like Beatrix Kiddo (Black Mamba) and take Kim (Oren Yshii) out.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Kat: Jeff, blindsides are fun!

Jeff: Next member of the jury: Kat.

Kat: :eek2:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I just hate how often Jeff talks about Blindsides. They're all blindsides. How many times does someone come into council knowing with certainty that they're getting voted off? Rarely. He always acts like blindsides are a big deal or tell something about the state of the tribe. Rubbish.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> Kat: Jeff, blindsides are fun!
> 
> Jeff: Next member of the jury: Kat.
> 
> Kat: :eek2:


She's going to beg Jeff to let her play again so she can redeem herself. It would be fun to let her play every other year to see how she grows up, I'm still amazed at some of the things that came out of her mouth.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

I knew all along that the women wouldn't take Tarzan along as jury fodder, and once again the producers manipulated the footage to make us think there would be a close vote. Unless an immunity win throws a wrench into it, Christina will go next, followed by Alicia, leaving Kim, Chelsea, and Sabrina as the final three, and there's no doubt in my mind that Kim will win unless she totally flubs the jury questions. Only caveat: if Kim doesn't win final immunity, if they're smart, the other three should band together to take her out.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Dr_J said:


> I knew all along that the women wouldn't take Tarzan along as jury fodder, and once again the producers manipulated the footage to make us think there would be a close vote. Unless an immunity win throws a wrench into it, Christina will go next, followed by Alicia, leaving Kim, Chelsea, and Sabrina as the final three, and there's no doubt in my mind that Kim will win unless she totally flubs the jury questions. Only caveat: if Kim doesn't win final immunity, if they're smart, the other three should band together to take her out.


If those are the final three, I hope the jury is convinced to NOT give any of them the money.:lol:


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

The look on Kat's face was priceless when Tarzan was voted out. It's like she just realized she would have to vote for one of the people left to win and was disgusted.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't really like Kim but she is probably going to win. She just needs to make it to the end.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

At the final four it was as gamble about which person not to take, but it turned out not to hurt the victor. In my opinion the right person won.

As to the reunion, damn but some of those people clean up really well. Sadly too much time was spent on Colton and Tarzan though, two of my least favorite people this season.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

I was slightly wrong on the order of the departures, but when I can accurately guess the final three and winner a good month in advance, it makes for a very uninteresting show. It's the unpredictable big game moves that make it interesting. This season started off intriguing with all the social and political ramifications of two tribes living on one beach and the whole male vs. female dynamic, but after the tribes got switched, everything became routine and ultimately mediocre. That's just the way it is. But I'll be looking forward to next year, as always.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Just saw the reunion last night. Colton was as snotty as ever, which is why he's guaranteed to come back next season. So three medically-evacuated people will be coming back. Well, Kourtney was evacuated this year, but I don't see her coming back. (I'm shocked that no one even talked to her during the reunion, as she had to go in for surgery to remove an ovarian tumor a few months ago on the heels of her broken wrist. It would have been interesting to hear how she was doing.) James the gravedigger was medically evacuated in Micronesia but came back in Heroes vs. Villains where he injured his knee, stayed in the game, but was voted out due to weakness. I don't see him getting a fourth shot. Jonathan Penner was evacuated in Micronesia. Of course, the most notorious one was Mike falling in the fire in Australia. If I had to speculate, I would guess that they will bring back Mike, Penner, and Colton as the three. (If Mike declined, then maybe James will get a fourth shot.) We'll see if I'm right.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Dr_J said:


> Just saw the reunion last night. Colton was as snotty as ever, which is why he's guaranteed to come back next season. So three medically-evacuated people will be coming back. Well, Kourtney was evacuated this year, but I don't see her coming back. (I'm shocked that no one even talked to her during the reunion, as she had to go in for surgery to remove an ovarian tumor a few months ago on the heels of her broken wrist. It would have been interesting to hear how she was doing.) James the gravedigger was medically evacuated in Micronesia but came back in Heroes vs. Villains where he injured his knee, stayed in the game, but was voted out due to weakness. I don't see him getting a fourth shot. Jonathan Penner was evacuated in Micronesia. Of course, the most notorious one was Mike falling in the fire in Australia. If I had to speculate, I would guess that they will bring back Mike, Penner, and Colton as the three. (If Mike declined, then maybe James will get a fourth shot.) We'll see if I'm right.


Reports are the 3 returning are Michael Skupin, Jonathan Penner, and Russell Swan.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Reports are the 3 returning are Michael Skupin, Jonathan Penner, and Russell Swan.


Well, two out of three ain't bad! 

Russell Swan is a great choice, and I completely forgot about his getting evacuated in Samoa after he passed out and was unresponsive during a challenge. (It was the only time that I ever remember seeing a cameraman come into the picture as part of the show.) As I recall, he was a really nice guy, especially compared to the other Russell who was on the same season. He deserves a second chance, infinitely more so than Colton.


----------

